# First Day of School



## kaystar16 (Aug 13, 2002)

I've had IBS for 2 years now, but just recetly had it diagnosed as that. I'm a senior in high school and today I started back at school. I almost didn't make it to several of my classes due to the symptoms. It was very stressful and now I'm completely worn out from the day. I just don't know how to get through the entire school year like this. Any suggestions??


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

KAY! hey im a seinor too. we start back the 3rd of september. try pepto bistmith


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Kay, I'm a junior.. I start school sept 3rd and I am so scared. Pepto doesn't really work for me and I'm hesitant to use immodium because I don't want to rely on it every day. I'm going to try taking yoga to learn to relax, and unfortunatly the only other thing i can think of to do is to eat as little as possible until I get home after school







Let me know how things go! Hope you feel better!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

last year i ate nothing except breakfast i would skip lunch. seemed to work


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi, Calicum gets me though a day!Its greatAmanda


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Hey, I'm also a senior! I'm starting August 28th. I am really nervous since I have severe IBS and half of the school hours are spent in the bathroom. I really miss alot of school but I've also tried not eating much during school, which didn't help at all. By 3:00 p.m. I'm totally exhausted and in pain, how can I keep up until 5:00 p.m.????


----------



## jami (Jul 29, 2002)

I have been out of school for about 3 years now. And it was horrible. I would get sick all of the time. I really think that the best way to deal with this is medicine. The best medicine that I have tried is Bentyl for my stomach. Something else I would usually get sick in 1st period. I would have my Mom wriet me a note that told the teacher that I get sick and so when I felt like I had to go it was okay with the teacher for me to just get up and leave instead of asking for a hall pass. I also used Imodium alot. But it kept me going. But the best advice is to see a Dr. for some sort of medication. And talk to yoursself, let yourself know that you are okay and that everything will be alright.


----------



## kaystar16 (Aug 13, 2002)

Thank you all for replying to my post. I really really appreciate. I have a hard time getting through the day. I'm glad at least people hear can talk to me about it. Thanks again!


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

i'll be a junior this year, and i dont even know WHAT's wrong with me... but i know what i did last year was to find a "secret" bathroom at school that people don't use too often!


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm a junior in college, school started the other day I was a wreck but the night before I took 1/2 an Immodium and then that morning I had a tiny bit of D so I took another 1/2. I made it through the day ok, and I brought along my NuLev just in case but didn't need to use it. For those of you in highschool talk to the school nurse and explain your problem. Most nurses offices have a few private bathrooms mine had two. When I felt sick in class I'd ask to go to the nurse, there she let me use her bathroom,lay down...and she'd give me Immodium to feel better. I had my own supply in her office. That's what got me through it. She'd let me stay a few periods then send be back to class.


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

well yeah this happens to me too.. i'm in my first year at junior college.. every morning classes begin at 7.40am.. and b4 reaching college i'm pretty fine.. however once i enter.. and we're on our way to the lecture theatre.. my tummy hurts like hell and i gotta run to to thetoilet.. i end up being late for the class, and the teacher gets pissed.. this i can deal with.. but what about exams, when i'm pressed for time..?? i take immodium.. usually works.. but i end up being constipated for the next two days.. i take duspatulin for the tummy ache.. nothin seems to work or it goes backwards.. well i guess we gotta deal with it somehow. and be stressed thruout..!


----------



## wmchick (Jan 21, 2001)

Hi, my son just started high school on the 3rd and so far , he has missed 3 days. I think it is the anxiety of being at a new school that has made him sick. He is not on any meds yet, but we are going to see the doc tomorrow. He will feel better knowing that all you guys are in the same boat as him. Can anyone tell me what they find works best for nausea, that doesn't make you sleepy?Thanks,josh's mom


----------

